# Past years pics (huron)



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is some pics from the past year . I've ran my mouth alot and never produced any pics . Well heres a few . More in my photos.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry , heres the rest or at least a few more , A decent steel , fall smallie , lil chromer (nice color),limit of huron steel and a nice eye


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry , new at putting pics on . Maybe someone can tell me another way so you dont have to click them to view . 

This one is of my 16lb male steelie i had mounted . Needless to say I was very upset at the guy who mounted it . He was a friend of a friend who gave me a good deal . Wasnt worth it . Worst mount ever . Never had a pic of it either . Too bad , figured I'd share it anyway


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Wow! Guy catches fish in the river, on his front porch, even in his kitchen!!

That's a talented man!

In all seriousness, nice work big fella!


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice fish Dobes!!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice fish...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

nice pics, really nice walleye!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish...good pics


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Dobes, Those are some great pics...nice job. I have the name of a guy that does awsome taxidermy, he has done all of my recent mounts of fish. Paul is a real fish taxidermy specialist...I'll have to post his phone number when I find it. His prices are $9.00 an inch and very worth it. If you or anyone else would like to see one of the mounts he did for me its in my personal photo gallery. I would have more pics but I have trouble up-loading pics too. The fish is my biggest stream brown trout I've caught in 29 years of fishing small trout streams (25 inches, 6lbs.)

Tweek,


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks man , wish I would have had someone else do my stellie . Does anyone know if their is a way to redo fish mount ? might sound kinda stupid , but I have this 16 lb steelie that looks like crap . I would guess that it is what it is but I figured I'd ask . Also , post that taxidermist number .. Sweet mounts in your pic also . That brown is beautiful


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dobes - do you have good pictures of the fish itself (prior to being mounted)? If you have decent pictures, along with the measurements, they can do a replica mount - although I don't know what these run $-wise...

Personally, I wouldn't have paid for that - no offense to you, but I would've been looking around for the Candid Camera crew when it was presented to me. It sucks to have a trophy destroyed like that.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually , when I saw it I wasnt going to pay for it at all. I told him I only had $20 on me and that I would pick it up by the weekend when I got paid(which I was never going to come back)and I had the few hundred in my pocket to pay him. He said to give him the $20 and to take the fish with me . He informed me that I could pay him when I got the money . He knew darn well I wasnt coming back with anymore money just by my body language and he could tell I was pissed . I waited almost a year to get it back and thats what I got . So in turn I only paid $20 for it . Still got screwed . Maybe just with the fish I could get a replica . The lengh is about 35" so maybe that will help . I'll check into it .


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice pics,makes me want to skip ice fishing this weekend
& hit the river! (Na just kidding)


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Dobes, sorry I didn't write back sooner than now with the information about the taxidermist I use, but here it is for you and everyone else.

Paul's Taxidermy- (248)650-0741

As I may have said before, Paul has been my taxiderist for fish for about 6 years now and he does excellent work on all species of fish.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Dobes, here's the phone number for the taxidermist that I hire.

Paul's Taxidermy- (248) 650-0741

Paul lives in Rochester Hills and has his studio in the basement, I have been very happy with his work and have known him for 6 years. He has always been a FISH TAXIDERMIST and it shows in the details of his mounts.

Hope this helps, 

Tweek,


----------

